# 4/0 size lever drag



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm looking to get a setup for fishing tarpon, king, cobia, shark, etc in Florida this summer. I was looking at something about a 4/0 size with harness lugs. I would like to stay under $700 on the whole setup, what do you guys recommend?


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

Avet EX 30/2 or (EXW 30/2 if you prefer a wide spool) for the general fishing we do we run Avet EXW 4/02s, which was discontinued, the 30/2 taking its place. They're in the mid $400 range new.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

tld 25 enuf said


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

mitcell 302 custom drag, since your in florida


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

TLD25 for a 4/0 sized reel- But where in Fl are you planning to fish? Also will you be fishing from a boat, or if from a pier, which pier? It does make a difference.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't know what kind of fishing it will be completely, I'll be staying in Titusville and I figure I'll fish Cape Canaveral. I plan to take a guide out for a few days, then switch gears to fish from a kayak or pier. Also I'm looking to do some offshore bottom fishing from a headboat. I do not want a TLD 25, there's nothing wrong with graphite lever drag reels but the fact of the matter is that they don't stand up to the fish aluminum ones do. A TLD 25 will do great on the kings, cobia, etc but what happens when I hook a 600 pound jewfish? How about a 1,000 pound sturgeon or shark? I remember a thread by Alan Tani showing a TLD 50II that had the the whole top of the frame tear off(by the harness lugs).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggSHxRwWfsw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Shimano tyrnos 20 4/0 or 30 which is a 4/0 wide is aluminum. The single speeds are around $250 and the 2 speeds are around $380 i think. The avets are good as mentioned earlier and a penn international 16 or a shimano tiagra 16 is good but thats when you start spending a lot more than what you're probably looking to spend since those reels are $500 or more.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

kingman23 said:


> Shimano tyrnos 20 4/0 or 30 which is a 4/0 wide is aluminum. The single speeds are around $250 and the 2 speeds are around $380 i think. The avets are good as mentioned earlier and a penn international 16 or a shimano tiagra 16 is good but thats when you start spending a lot more than what you're probably looking to spend since those reels are $500 or more.


Tiagra or International maybe, but not a Trynos. The Trynos is a gilded reel, it's a graphite frame(I presume the same guts as the TLD) with a thin layer of aluminum on the outside. It a graphite reel at aluminum prices. I'm $600 is my absolute budget for the reel, I wish I picked up a International Torque when they were discontinued and liquidated everywhere.


----------



## RaleighKing (Mar 25, 2008)

I have seen TLD frames snap before, I would stay away IMO. Odds are you would be fine, but why chance it, especially if you have the funds to buy something much nicer.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you been before? From what I've seen 90% of FL big game fish are caught by throwing baits and bucktails...I don't think they do a lot of pin rigging.


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd be looking for a reel suited to offshore bottom fishing first, it will be a lot more strenuous on your gear, whatever you decide to go with with handle the tarpon, king, cobia, shark, etc. And that being the case, I'd suggest the Avet EX (again or EXW) 50/2 and pack it full of 130# of your favorite braid with a modest topshot the 50/2 boasts 57# of drag (at full) and can easily be tweaked to 60-62#. Another solid reel to look into is anything by Accurate, the BX2-50 or BX2-30, although both of those are slightly out of the $600 range. Both have a very strong low gear and plenty of drag, if it came down to these two, Id splurge the extra 50 bucks for the BX2-50, the 5:1 on the high gear is much better suited to retrieving off of the bottom in 150'+ as well as for the inshore fishing you'll be doing.


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

Dang, I thought he was looking for a reel for kings tarpon cobes. We're talking about a dozen different kinds of fishing here. Theres no single reel to do it all. Since there are no piers in the Canaveral area where one would have a decent shot at any of the species named, you can scratch pier fishing off the list I guess. So hes left with needing a reel for headboat fishing and from a kayak. A 4/0 senator will more than handle anything you are likely to hook from a headboat. From the kayak, you can go much lighter. To have a chance at a Jewfish you would likely need to find a guide who specializes in that kind of fishing, in that case all tackle would be provided. Good luck with the sturgeon and 1000# sharks.


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

panhandler said:


> A 4/0 senator will more than handle anything you are likely to hook from a headboat.


I don't do much bottom fishing anymore when I get to head offshore, but I spent 2 summers working on a headboat. 4/0s on Penn Slammer rods are the general combo passed out and you'd be amazed at how quick the drag in your standard 4/0 disintegrates after several trips having to turn anything larger than a 3-5# snapper, not only that but putting aftermarket parts and time/work into a reel to only see 15-20# of drag. Thats not even enough pressure to turn a medium size reef donkey let alone anything larger. Besides that, hes looking for a leverdrag. Theres not very much you can do to be prepared for a 600#+ jewfish or a half ton shark.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

panhandler said:


> Dang, I thought he was looking for a reel for kings tarpon cobes. We're talking about a dozen different kinds of fishing here. Theres no single reel to do it all. Since there are no piers in the Canaveral area where one would have a decent shot at any of the species named, you can scratch pier fishing off the list I guess. So hes left with needing a reel for headboat fishing and from a kayak. A 4/0 senator will more than handle anything you are likely to hook from a headboat. From the kayak, you can go much lighter. To have a chance at a Jewfish you would likely need to find a guide who specializes in that kind of fishing, in that case all tackle would be provided. Good luck with the sturgeon and 1000#
> 
> 
> That was true 30 years ago, not anymore. A 30 class gold class with a ton of braid on it can fish for everything from kings to tiger sharks. Watch Larry Dahlberg, look at his tackle and you'll see what I mean. He uses Shimano jigging rods with Talica and Torsa reels and he landed a 600 jewfish on that setup.
> sharks.





JOrlick said:


> I don't do much bottom fishing anymore when I get to head offshore, but I spent 2 summers working on a headboat. 4/0s on Penn Slammer rods are the general combo passed out and you'd be amazed at how quick the drag in your standard 4/0 disintegrates after several trips having to turn anything larger than a 3-5# snapper, not only that but putting aftermarket parts and time/work into a reel to only see 15-20# of drag. Thats not even enough pressure to turn a medium size reef donkey let alone anything larger. Besides that, hes looking for a leverdrag. Theres not very much you can do to be prepared for a 600#+ jewfish or a half ton shark.



Exactly.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish123 said:


> I don't know what kind of fishing it will be completely, I'll be staying in Titusville and I figure I'll fish Cape Canaveral. I plan to take a guide out for a few days, then switch gears to fish from a kayak or pier. Also I'm looking to do some offshore bottom fishing from a headboat. I do not want a TLD 25, there's nothing wrong with graphite lever drag reels but the fact of the matter is that they don't stand up to the fish aluminum ones do. A TLD 25 will do great on the kings, cobia, etc but what happens when I hook a 600 pound jewfish? How about a 1,000 pound sturgeon or shark? I remember a thread by Alan Tani showing a TLD 50II that had the the whole top of the frame tear off(by the harness lugs).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggSHxRwWfsw&feature=player_embedded


Maybe you do need to go to an aluminum reel if you are after and regularly hookup 600lb jewfish.. Don't feel that is the case,but I do know for a fact that a tld25 will hold water against about any reel on the market,considering it is much older technology.. Freind of mine guides in Fla,he catches well over a hundred tarpon from 80 to 150lbs (probably more,just guessing),all he uses is tld25's filled with 30 gold stren.. They last that year,he sends them off and repeats the same abuse the next year.. He has never told me of any failure with these reels period...


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

Theres absolutely nothing wrong with TLD25s, Im personally not a shimano fan (except the waxwing jig, that thing works wonders). In this sport, you get what you pay for, doesn't matter if its snap swivels, line, rods, reels or anything else. Granted there are a few gimmicks and there are some over priced items. A TLD25 which retails now for 180 bucks brand new delivered to your doorstep cannot and will not compete in the same league as Avets, Accurates, Internationals and reels that cost 2 and 3 times more due to material and technology costs. If fish123 said his spending limit for the reel was 200 bucks, the TLD25 would easily take the prize, no questions asked. You're comparing a daily driver thats purpose is to be economical to a sports car that is only pulled out on weekends for car cruises and a trip to the track, whos purpose is to outperform everything in its class.

I know several guides and several tournament fishermen who run TLDs because for the price, they're nearly disposable. If one goes down, send it in to get fixed and pick up another during the wait. 

I'd hate to be on the end of a twisted TLD frame or failed drag only to watch a once in a lifetime fish swim away.


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

I was trying to help out by responding to specific questions in the original post. I dont care if someone wants to spend 5000 bucks on a reel with 300# of drag, but it just aint going to do them much good on a pier or kayak. If half ton sharks, 600# jewfish, and 1000# sturgeon in Florida are the target, then, by all means fish with a rod suited for blue marlin in your kayak. I stand by my statement that a 4/0 senator(or 25 TLD) will be more than suitable for anything you are LIKELY to hook on a headboat. I'd like to know where to go to catch a 3-5 pound snapper these days. I cant seem to find any under 15#s, and I have not disentegrated a drag yet on my 4/0s, or on my spinning reels either for that matter. I have senators that are 25 years old and still fishing. Also, from a kayak most guys dont fish with high end gear because of the chance of a spill, but once again, I dont care how much anyone spends, its just my opinion. BTW,how many pounds of drag do you think you can apply from a kayak?


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

Fishing for large fish off a pier and stand-up fishing offshore are akin. Drag is one of the most important factors if not the most important factor of landing big fish or having to pump and retrieve a couple inches at a time for several hours. Unfortunately I've be on the bad end of this ordeal before, fishing an SKA event with a boat full of 8:1 ratio Avets, not enough drag in those reels to keep a stretch25 from spooling the reel.

The snapper in FLA Im guessing are much larger than what we see here in SC, most of the fish headboats put their cattle on are vermilion snapper in the 2#-3# range, with red and mutton snapper in the 5-15# range mixed in the bunch, grouper are usually pretty scarce due to break offs and tangles. 

Could fish123 go buy a 4/0 senator or a TLD25 and never miss having something better? Absolutely, but missing a once in a lifetime fish due to something he could prevent seems to be the angle hes shooting from. Also, I promise your 25 year old senator compared to the one season old 4/0 passed out on a headboat which sees fish nearly non-stop for 6+ hours a day have seen two totally different kinds of abuse. I've never fished a headboat in FL waters so I don't know what the norm is, but I know what a failed drag looks like on a 4 day old 4/0 senator after someone tries locking down the drag on a green 80-90# AJ. 

Fishing from a kayak is obviously a much different ballgame all together, which is why I suggested he should target the offshore bottom species first, as that will be the most strenuous on the gear. Most guys I know who fish kayaks and jet skis use leashes incase of spills


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

How about a Saltist LD50? Solid reel, not too heavy, aluminum reel. Size is something to consider if you're going to be kayaking with this reel.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Maybe you do need to go to an aluminum reel if you are after and *regularly hookup* 600lb jewfish.. *Don't feel that is the case*,but I do know for a fact that a tld25 *will hold water against about any reel on the market*,considering it is much older technology.. Freind of mine guides in Fla,he catches well over a hundred tarpon from 80 to 150lbs (probably more,just guessing),all he uses is tld25's filled with 30 gold stren.. They last that year,he sends them off and repeats the same abuse the next year.. He has never told me of any failure with these reels period...


I wish I hooked them up everyday, I don't. I have never hooked one up, but I'd like to change that and if I happen into a 600 pounder(or one a third of that size for that matter) a TLD 25 will crumble. A TLD 25 is made to catch fish like tarpon, cobia and kings, so on those fish it's not likely to fail. However in the ocean anything in possible, so on the off chance that I hook a fish big enough to need a standup setup a TLD 25 will no be adequate.




JOrlick said:


> Theres absolutely nothing wrong with TLD25s, Im personally not a shimano fan (except the waxwing jig, that thing works wonders). In this sport, you get what you pay for, doesn't matter if its snap swivels, line, rods, reels or anything else. Granted there are a few gimmicks and there are some over priced items. A TLD25 which retails now for 180 bucks brand new delivered to your doorstep cannot and will not compete in the same league as Avets, Accurates, Internationals and reels that cost 2 and 3 times more due to material and technology costs. If fish123 said his spending limit for the reel was 200 bucks, the TLD25 would easily take the prize, no questions asked. You're comparing a daily driver thats purpose is to be economical to a sports car that is only pulled out on weekends for car cruises and a trip to the track, whos purpose is to outperform everything in its class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.




panhandler said:


> I was trying to help out by responding to specific questions in the original post. I dont care if someone wants to spend 5000 bucks on a reel with 300# of drag, but it just aint going to do them much good on a pier or kayak. If half ton sharks, 600# jewfish, and 1000# sturgeon in Florida are the target, then, by all means fish with a rod suited for blue marlin in your kayak. I stand by my statement that a 4/0 senator(or 25 TLD) will be more than suitable for anything you are LIKELY to hook on a headboat. I'd like to know where to go to catch a 3-5 pound snapper these days. I cant seem to find any under 15#s, and I have not disentegrated a drag yet on my 4/0s, or on my spinning reels either for that matter. I have senators that are 25 years old and still fishing. Also, from a kayak most guys dont fish with high end gear because of the chance of a spill, but once again, I dont care how much anyone spends, its just my opinion. BTW,how many pounds of drag do you think you can apply from a kayak?


You can't pull much drag at all from a kayak, unless you create it. If you drop an anchor or drift sock a surprising amount, and using it on a kayak will be a side usage. Also, many kayak fisherman use high end gear, they use rod leashes.



JOrlick said:


> Fishing for large fish off a pier and stand-up fishing offshore are akin. Drag is one of the most important factors if not the most important factor of landing big fish or having to pump and retrieve a couple inches at a time for several hours. Unfortunately I've be on the bad end of this ordeal before, fishing an SKA event with a boat full of 8:1 ratio Avets, not enough drag in those reels to keep a stretch25 from spooling the reel.
> 
> The snapper in FLA Im guessing are much larger than what we see here in SC, most of the fish headboats put their cattle on are vermilion snapper in the 2#-3# range, with red and mutton snapper in the 5-15# range mixed in the bunch, grouper are usually pretty scarce due to break offs and tangles.
> 
> ...



This is my point exactly.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

bite the bullet and get a avet t-rx 50 or an accurate atd model cause what your lookin to do is not possible in just one reel. you want something to fish from a kayak but a reel that can expel a huge amount of drag pressure. With that said whats gonna hold you onto the boat or w/ your fishing from with 50# lbs of drag?? i dont think you have any idea whats involved in using such gear. Go with a pro and use their tackle and if its somethin you see yourself doin then get some gear but your not gonnna find a reel thats gonna do everything your talking about in one package. Tiagra or international 30 would be a start though. not the right choice for the kayak or pier so much though.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

600 lb. goliath by yourself? Get real


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

And why would you spend so much money on a reel your gonna use when you go on vacation? Theres nothing inshore around here your gonna use that on anyways. And I find it funny how you think your automatically gonna catch a tarpon and goliaths. Im willing to bet you need a charter to even have a chance.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

VBpierkingmac said:


> bite the bullet and get a avet t-rx 50 or an accurate atd model cause what your lookin to do is not possible in just one reel. you want something to fish from a kayak but a reel that can expel a huge amount of drag pressure. With that said whats gonna hold you onto the boat or w/ your fishing from with 50# lbs of drag?? i dont think you have any idea whats involved in using such gear. Go with a pro and use their tackle and if its somethin you see yourself doin then get some gear but your not gonnna find a reel thats gonna do everything your talking about in one package. Tiagra or international 30 would be a start though. not the right choice for the kayak or pier so much though.



I disagree, now I'm not saying I'm buying a setup for jewfish, I'm saying they're down there. In the modern day of braid your tackle is much more versatile than it was in the past.





jamesvafisher said:


> 600 lb. goliath by yourself? Get real


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO07LmQNDnk

I respectfully disagree.




jamesvafisher said:


> And why would you spend so much money on a reel your gonna use when you go on vacation? Theres nothing inshore around here your gonna use that on anyways. And I find it funny how you think your automatically gonna catch a tarpon and goliaths. Im willing to bet you need a charter to even have a chance.


Because I'll be spending a lot of time down there now, and because I can use it for lots of things around here. I don't think that automatically, I think when you're not geared for what you can catch you go home having lost the fish of a lifetime. I will not target jewfish with it, but they're down there and I'd like to have a change at one. I couldn't find the video but Larry Dahlberg landed a mammoth jewfish(I think 500LB) on a Shimano Talica and Trevala rod.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I think your video further reinforces Jamesvafisher's post. I highly doubt you are physically capable of landing a 600lber yourself. Now thats not a insult, with bad arms and shoulders I highly doubt I could handle one by myself either. I have an Avet Pro EXW 4/02 and it is a very nice reel.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Tacpayne said:


> I think your video further reinforces Jamesvafisher's post. I highly doubt you are physically capable of landing a 600lber yourself. Now thats not a insult, with bad arms and shoulders I highly doubt I could handle one by myself either. I have an Avet Pro EXW 4/02 and it is a very nice reel.





It's not easy but it can be done, why do you assume I have "bad" arms and shoulders? Not to mention, that guy doesn't exactly look like a professional weight lifter.

*Please, read the original post, I'm not looking for jewfish gear. I'm looking for tarpon gear, I just want to be setup with something that can handle big fish, if I hooked a 600 Jewfish on a TLD 25 the reel would be killed, on an Avet at least I'd have a chance at landing it and the reel will not be destroyed. If I wanted jewfish gear I'd ask for jewfish gear.*


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

No. you cant land one by yourself. I couldnt even come close...If your tarpon fishing im pretty sure your not gonna need some giant reel. If i was you id get a new penn torque for tarpon. Cause theres no point in you buying goliath gear, because your not going to catch one


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

fish123 said:


> It's not easy but it can be done, why do you assume I have "bad" arms and shoulders? Not to mention, that guy doesn't exactly look like a professional weight lifter.
> 
> *Please, read the original post, I'm not looking for jewfish gear. I'm looking for tarpon gear, I just want to be setup with something that can handle big fish, if I hooked a 600 Jewfish on a TLD 25 the reel would be killed, on an Avet at least I'd have a chance at landing it and the reel will not be destroyed. If I wanted jewfish gear I'd ask for jewfish gear.*


 I dont assume you have bad arms, but I know your age and physical demeanor, as you have posted pics of yourself. The little smart arse stuff is stupid, I am not the one that brought up 600lb Jewfish and 1000+lb sharks you did. If you dont want that in the equation than why even bring it up. If you are looking for tarpon gear than dont throw out all the other BS and ask for tarpon gear.


----------



## barclayrl (Oct 2, 2009)

I would suggest the Avet LX size reel, or if you want to go hog, then get the Avet Pro EX30/2 Its a little beast.


----------

